# Vote no at Fox news



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fox is running a poll about whether the flag
should be banned in schools in order not to inflame Hispanic students. 
The poll is being sandbagged by SEIU and we should mount a counter 
action if you agree with me that 

*the flag should be taken down for no one*. 

Moveon.org,funded by George Soros, Organizing for America , and SEIU,
"Service Employee International UNION", have been twittering today to go 
to Fox Poll and vote to BAN the Flag and right now it is still working (18%).

It's time to *SHOW THEM WHAT TRUE PATRIOTS BELIEVE!!!*

GO HERE NOW:

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/05/06/american-flag-banned-america/

VOTE........and then pass it along!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It's disgusting that almost 14% said yes.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah C, I just threw up in my mouth a bit:stomp:


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

It's sickening there is even a poll about this. 

BTW When is the poll in about banning display of the Mexican flag in Mexico because it frightens tourists into thinking they'll be machine gunned by one of the many drug cartels?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I voted NO. who the hell are these people to ban OUR flag on OUR soil? If you don't like the AMERICAN FLAG, get the HELL out of AMERICA!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sam1974 said:


> I voted NO. who the hell are these people to ban OUR flag on OUR soil? If you don't like the AMERICAN FLAG, get the HELL out of AMERICA!


Sad part is I am sure some of them are just libtards that sadly are legal citizens that have had generations of family's that have been here for decades.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Of course I voted no, but what does anyone really expect from a poll on FoxNews? Will this somehow make them stop and say "whoa...all the people on the poll on Fox said they're against this, so we'd better knock it off"? They couldn't give two shits about what we think. 

These idiots will do anything they want as long as they are in charge. The problem is getting rid of the Marxists that run rampant in our schools and throughout our government.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

CJIS said:


> It's disgusting that almost 14% said yes.


Those must be the Hispanics that watch the news...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

How about we ban all illegal non-American citizens in our schools. Problem Solved.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MetrowestPD said:


> How about we ban all illegal non-American citizens in our schools. Problem Solved.


If they did that, LA would have almost no one attending most of the schools....... That'd be kinda nice actually; not to mention crime would take a dramatic dip nationwide.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

MetrowestPD said:


> How about we ban all illegal non-American citizens in our schools. Problem Solved.


That, and We take down all the other fucking flags that are hanging up which will include; flags, banners, bumper stickers, clothing, yankees shit, and all other things that offends me!


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Obviously those who voted YES are card carrying members of the Mao Tse Tung fan club and (in a perfect world) should be banned from the US.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Send Jim Brossard to all these schools;

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shuJ3wHqXmw"]YouTube - American Flag SAVED by Jim Brossard[/nomedia]



LA Copper said:


> If they did that, LA would have almost no one attending most of the schools....... That'd be kinda nice actually; not to mention crime would take a dramatic dip nationwide.


Great! Schools are the biggest budget item for any municipality...more money for the cops and firemen.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't care if you were born here or not, if you don't like the flag and find it offensive you are free to move to any other country of your choosing. The rest of us will get along just fine without you. If you migrated to this country and find our flag and way of life offensive, please feel free to return to your country of origin. We will survive without you and it will make room for someone who wants to come here, be a productive citizen, assimilate with our culture and have a positive impact on society. As for the Hispanic students who are inflamed by the flag, pack your bags and run along. If you really want to change something head back to whatever country you or your ancestors came from. Although, I can guarantee that if you try to pull this crap in one of those countries things won't end nicely for you.

Here's a thought, let's start putting images of the flag on every government subsidy handed out. You want an EBT card? Here you go, doesn't the flag look nice on it. You want free housing? No problem, you see those buildings painted to look like the flag? You are in one of those. What's that? You find the flag offensive and inflammatory? That's ok, not a problem. We'll just keep your EBT card, free housing, medical, SSDI, cell phone, etc. Here's your ticket to Guadalawhereveryoucamefrom.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

They should all join EO in the land where no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

right.as.rain said:


> Those must be the Hispanics that watch the news...


Unless things have changed, Cuban Americans are some of the most staunch conservative Republicans there could be.

I've said it dozens of times, I know the sentiment is basically the same for most of you; If you want to come here and do it legally, WELCOME. If you do come here of your own free will, please, be an AMERICAN! Sure, it may take you a few years, maybe even a generation to learn OUR language, but if you at least make the effort, you're OK with me. Earn your pay, pay your taxes like the rest of us, assimilate into OUR culture (which probably has traces of YOURS somewhere in it anyway), live the dream and I don't give a damn where you come from, what you look like or who or what you worship. Just be a GOOD AMERICAN and I'll give you a hug.

If you come here and make demands that WE change to suit YOU, GET THE HELL OUT. If you come here and before the ink is dry on your visa you're applying for handouts, GET THE HELL OUT! If you're here no more than a year and you bring 100 relatives over and 1/2 of them start getting Social Security within a year, GET THE HELL OUT! If you sneak in and commit OTHER crimes as well, GET THE HELL OUT!

That seems simple enough.

No one has been forced to come here since the slave trade was abolished.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> Unless things have changed, Cuban Americans are some of the most staunch conservative Republicans there could be.
> 
> I've said it dozens of times, I know the sentiment is basically the same for most of you; If you want to come here and do it legally, WELCOME. If you do come here of your own free will, please, be an AMERICAN! Sure, it may take you a few years, maybe even a generation to learn OUR language, but if you at least make the effort, you're OK with me. Earn your pay, pay your taxes like the rest of us, assimilate into OUR culture (which probably has traces of YOURS somewhere in it anyway), live the dream and I don't give a damn where you come from, what you look like or who or what you worship. Just be a GOOD AMERICAN and I'll give you a hug.
> 
> ...


+1000


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

My mind just can't comprehend such a pole.Who dreams up this shit. I'm just getting over "Press 1 for English" When I use the phone.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

You know, next thing we'll hear is that their taking all the Crucifixes out of the Catholic schools.

Oh wait, that HAPPENED at BC, but someone said BULLSHIT...sorry, Cow Poo (Jesuits, ya know?) and PUT THEM BACK.

Same principal. This is how WE roll, if you don't like it, you are more than welcome to leave at anytime. This is NOT East Germany.

Hey, how many here are too young to remember East Germany? Just a show of hands please.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Kilvinsky said:


> Hey, how many here are too young to remember East Germany? Just a show of hands please.


I remember the Cobra helicopter gunships we had as escorts, hovering above our open troop movements so close to the East German border during NATO exercises in 1986.

I also remember after The Wall fell in 1989 that my dad (US Army - 1950's) and I now shared another proud bond... one which would forever be denied future generations of US Servicemen... We had both served in the shadow of the Iron Curtain before history would bear witness to German reunification.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> Hey, how many here are too young to remember East Germany? Just a show of hands please.


I remember seeing bits and pieces about it on the news, but not a lot of details... I was a 1980 baby. 

...Of course I know about it now, just not a lot of personal experience. 
Can I just say it amazes me how many young people now, especially teens today, have absolutely no clue about the world, especially anything that happened before they were old enough to experience it. It's quite pathetic.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Ein Volk, Ein Reich, Ein Merkel!


----------

